
Why your company doesn’t have an internal Google - francescol
https://medium.com/@francescolanciana/why-your-company-doesnt-have-an-internal-google-f01c13e53f1d
======
ToFab123
We do have an internal Google at my place of work. It is called "Bing for
business" and i will assume that many companies are using that too.

Here is a old article about what is

[https://blogs.bing.com/search/2017-09/finding-what-you-
need-...](https://blogs.bing.com/search/2017-09/finding-what-you-need-at-work-
just-got-easier-with-bing-for-business)

Edit: I am not the sysadm and Bing for Business might have changed name since
the article i linked to was written but we definitely have a "internal Google"
that makes information across all our internal properties searchable when
using bing.com

------
CameronNemo
Note that elastic has an offering called "Enterprise Search".

